# rifle advise



## RemingtonCDL (Oct 9, 2008)

hey yall, im thinking about getting a 25-06 but do not kno much about them. i have a 270 308 300winmag and 30-06 and kinda want something of a smaller caliber for these west tennessee witetails that only weigh between 90 and 120lbs.... i also might use it for coyotes.... i hate 243's i know people will beg to differ with me on this but a 243 just isnt for me... i had a nice 243 remington 700cdl and rebarreled it into 308 so yea...... i collect remington 700's i have an adl 2 bdl's and a cdl but im wantin to try something else im thinking about a NEF i like the way they feel..... any information will be appreciated 
thanks


----------



## confusedsoul (Oct 21, 2005)

dad has a rem bdl in 25-06. accurate, flat shooting, low recoil rifle. what more can you ask for? Little on the large size for close coyote, which is why he's thinking about a .223 or 22-250, but for antelope and whitetail, the 25-06 gets her done and done well.


----------



## BigBlue (Sep 6, 2008)

I don't know what the area you hunt looks like, but a .25-06 is usually looked upon as more of a moderate to long range rifle. It's a crossover cartridge with similar ballistics to the .243 which you say you hate. It's at it's best in rifles with longer barrels, 24 or 26". Like the .243, it does double duty as both a deer and varmint cartridge. If the area you hunt offers mostly short range shots you might consider something different. A rifle in 7mm-08 or .260 Rem. comes to mind.
I'm planning to hunt feral hogs at Big South Fork, TN. in Feb. That area is hilly and heavily wooded and so most of my shots will probably be at less than 50 yards. A short barreled rifle is better suited to that area.
Don


----------



## RemingtonCDL (Oct 9, 2008)

well i have a marlin 3030 for brush i have this stand that over looks a 250 yard soybean field thats why i was considering the 25-06... i hunt eastern ky and i use the 270 and 300 up there cause deer weigh 150 to 200 for big bucks but there just so much smaller here.


----------



## BigBlue (Sep 6, 2008)

It sounds like that .25/06 would be perfect for your stand, but the .270 would probably do just as well. Either chambering should give you the distance that you want. 
Don


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

My brother killed a 6 foot black bear (brown in color) with his 25-06 using a 120gr speer bullet on Friday. Very nice, big bear, estimated to weigh over 300 lbs. Killed it in one shot from about 250 yards. When we went through the F&G check station, they said it was a very old bear. The 25-06 did a great job.


----------



## Bernie P. (Sep 25, 2008)

Whats the terrain/shot distances you'll be using it in like?


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

RemCDL I know a fella from yer neck of the woods, Mayfield KY that swears by the 25-06.


----------

